# *No longer available* Free to a good home. Ridge handlebar bag.



## Polite (28 Aug 2018)

Ridge handlebar bag, free to a good home but collect only (Hove) or pay me a couple of quid for the postage.

Really handy little bag. Perfect for keeping your phone, wallet, keys, snacks plus a few tools to hand and there is no need for a clunky attachment system to your handlebars.

The only reason it's going is because I've found one that's even narrower to fit my slim handlebars.

3 Litre capacity
Water repellent
Universal strap fitting to attach the bag to handlebars
Size 23 x 13 x 16cm
https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bike-accessories/bike-bags-baskets/ridge-handlebar-bag

Thanks.


----------



## Polite (28 Aug 2018)

Sorry, it's already gone. Was just about to change the heading.


----------

